# [Ergonomie] Le dvorak français (résolu)

## omné

Bonjours à tou(te)s,

puisque je n'ai toujours pas trouve de quoi mettre mon clavier en dvorak avec accent, je vais le faire moi même, en suivant la configuration montrée là : http://www.algo.be/ergo/dvorak-fr.html#kinesis.

Mais je ne sais pas du tout dans quel sens les fichiers sont lu, lesquels sont modifié, ni comment dire les choses simplement à XFree.

J'ai examiné les fichier dans 

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/keymaps

 

et

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/xmodmap/

 

Et comptais utiliser le dvorak.map.gz et le xmodmap.dvorak existant pour créer le mien.

Est-ce correcte ?

Reste un problème, où dois-je déclarer la façon dont fonctionne les touches "compose", aussi apellée "hot key" ?

Merci de me répondre, j'espère que cela profitera à tous.

Némo.

[EDIT]

Je le passe en résolu, puisque dans xorg il y a une map pour le dvorak-fr.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pour passer en dvorak sur les consoles  ?Last edited by omné on Sun Nov 21, 2004 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yaubi

En voila une idée qu'elle est bonne  :Smile: 

Je n'ai pas trop de temps à consacrer pour t'aider dans cette tâche, mais je veux bien être un beta-testeur, puisqu'une keymap dvorak-fr m'intéresse.

Sinon, ben je n'en connais pas plus que toi concernant les keymaps, mais ce que tu dis me semble cohérent.

Alors il me reste à te souhaiter bon courage !

----------

## Sleeper

Bon c'est (un peu) HS, mais quand meme fortement relie, donc j'en profite:

Ca fait un moment que je me dis: "Bon la semaine prochaine tu passes le laptop en dvorak", et bien entendu la semaine qui suit j'ai qq d'autre a faire.

Bien que je pense passer en dvorak (pas dvorak-fr), j'ai une question qui me vient a l'esprit: "quid des raccourcis ?" ..

Je m'explique: j'utilise essentiellement emacs.... vu que je l'utilise tous les jours depuis qq annees, et ce plusieurs heures par jour, j'ai acquis qq automatismes (en gros Ctrl-x-s est maintenant cable en dur dans ce qui me sert de cerveau)... Si je passe en dvorak, et que je veux garder le meme automatisme, il va falloir que je modifie mes bindings non ???  Genre je n'aurais plus a taper Ctrl-x-s, mais (je dis n'importe quoi n'ayant pas de map dvorak sous les yeux) Alt-h-j  ?

----------

## omné

Bon, voila le xmodmap.dvorak_fr

Les problèmes :

Je ne sais pas comment , comme dit dans le lien donné ci dessus, assigner le " '  " pour en faire une touche compose, et modifier le comportement de compose.

Mais la "vieille"  touche compose fonctionne encore. Et les caractères accentués passent.

Pour le signe "euro", c'est [altgr] + e

pour "{" [altgr]+[ ou +q et "}" [altgr]+% ou +, (du nouveau clavier).

Il faudra regler ça pour en faire un truc propre, la touche compose, là où elle est n'est pas dans l'esprit pratique  de ce type de clavier.

Il faut certainement faire lancer le modmap par xfree, car pour l'instant, les raccourcis ne fonctionnent pas. Pour l'instant j'ai juste tapé :

```
xmodmap xmodmap.dvorak_fr
```

Je dois aller au taf, je ferai le .map plus tard.

```

! Converted keytable file to xmodmap file

! with mk_modmap by root@chanae.alphanet.ch vie nov 27 02:12:02 CET 1998

clear Mod1

clear Mod2

keycode   9 = Escape Escape

keycode  10 = equal 1

keycode  11 = slash 2

keycode  12 = minus 3 

keycode  13 = egrave 4 

keycode  14 = backslash 5

keycode  15 = dead_circumflex 6

keycode  16 = parenleft 7

keycode  17 = dead_grave 8

keycode  18 = parenright 9

keycode  19 = quotedbl 0

keycode  20 = bracketleft plus braceleft

keycode  21 = bracketright percent braceright

keycode  22 = BackSpace Delete

keycode  23 = Tab Tab

keycode  24 = colon question

keycode  25 = apostrophe less

keycode  26 = eacute greater

keycode  27 = g

keycode  28 = semicolon exclam

keycode  29 = h

keycode  30 = v

keycode  31 = c

keycode  32 = m

keycode  33 = k

keycode  34 = z

keycode  35 = dead_diaeresis

keycode  36 = Return

keycode  37 = Control_L

keycode  38 = o

keycode  39 = a

keycode  40 = u

keycode  41 = e E EuroSign

keycode  42 = b

keycode  43 = f

keycode  45 = s

keycode  45 = t

keycode  46 = n

keycode  47 = d

keycode  48 = w

keycode  49 = underscore asterisk

keycode  50 = Shift_L

keycode  51 = dead_tilde numbersign

keycode  52 = period bar

keycode  53 = q Q braceleft

keycode  54 = comma at braceright

keycode  55 = i

keycode  56 = y

keycode  57 = x

keycode  58 = r

keycode  59 = l

keycode  60 = p

keycode  61 = j

keycode  62 = Shift_R

keycode  63 = KP_Multiply

keycode  64 = Alt_L Meta_L

keycode  65 = space space

keycode  66 = Caps_Lock

keycode  67 = F1 F11

keycode  68 = F2 F12

keycode  69 = F3 F13

keycode  70 = F4 F14

keycode  71 = F5 F15

keycode  72 = F6 F16

keycode  73 = F7 F17

keycode  74 = F8 F18

keycode  75 = F9 F19

keycode  76 = F10 F20

keycode  77 = Num_Lock

keycode  78 = Scroll_Lock

keycode  79 = KP_7

keycode  80 = KP_8

keycode  81 = KP_9

keycode  82 = KP_Subtract

keycode  83 = KP_4

keycode  84 = KP_5

keycode  85 = KP_6

keycode  86 = KP_Add

keycode  87 = KP_1

keycode  88 = KP_2

keycode  89 = KP_3

keycode  90 = KP_0

keycode  92  = Sys_Req

keycode  94 = agrave ccedilla

keycode  95 = F11 F11

keycode  96 = F12 F12

keycode 107 = Delete

keycode 108 = KP_Enter

keycode 109 = Control_R

keycode 112 = KP_Divide

keycode 113 = Mode_switch

keycode 114 = Break

keycode 110 = Find

keycode  98 = Up

keycode  99 = Prior

keycode 100 = Left

keycode 102 = Right

keycode 115 = Select

keycode 104 = Down

keycode 105 = Next

keycode 106 = Insert

! right windows-logo key

! in "windows" keyboards the postion of the key is annoying, is where AltGr

! usually resides, so go definie it as AltGr

keycode 116 = Mode_switch

! right windows-menu key

keycode 117 = Multi_key

!

add Mod1 = Alt_L

add Mod2 = Mode_switch

```

Vous allez vous arracher le cheveux, mais, puisque je suis kiné, je vous affirme que l'ergonomie c'est primordial  :Smile: 

En gros, je cherche à savoir où se règle le comportement de "compose", merci.

Némo.Last edited by omné on Fri May 21, 2004 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *omné wrote:*   

> J'ai examiné les fichier dans 
> 
>  *Quote:*   /usr/share/keymaps et *Quote:*   /usr/share/xmodmap/ 
> 
> Et comptais utiliser le dvorak.map.gz et le xmodmap.dvorak existant pour créer le mien.
> ...

 

Xfree gère le clavier d'une manière indépendante du "mode texte" (console).

/usr/share/keymaps concerne le mode console/texte.

Xfree possède différentes méthodes de configuration. Xmodmap est l'"ancienne" méthode, devenue obsolète au profit de xkb.

Regarde notamment les différents "README" du répertoire /etc/X11/xkb ...

Le site xfree fournit également quelques documents : ici et ici

Dans son Guide YAGIL, Christian Casteyde donne une description approfondie du fonctionnement du clavier aussi bien en console que sous X.

Je viens malheureusement de constater que le site de Christian est fermé depuis quelques jours suite aux risques qu'il encourt en raison des "brevets logiciels". 

C'est l'exemple même des pertes inestimables que ces conneries mercantiles scandaleuses nous feront désormais subir  :Sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

J'ai heureusement retrouvé une ancienne version du document sur toolinux

Vois notamment les chapitres 6.10 et 10.4.3.2

Autre version du document : en pdf

(A propos, si quelqu'un possède la version YAGIL-2.6 qui venait de sortir, qu'il n'hésite pas ! )

----------

## Corto

Je peux la poster lundi en allant au taf si ça t'intéresse  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Corto wrote:*   

> Je peux la poster lundi en allant au taf si ça t'intéresse 

 

Ce serait extrêmement sympa !  :Very Happy: 

En attendant, je continue à éplucher google, on ne sait jamais !

Si je trouve quelque-chose, je le ferai savoir : il serait vraiment dommage que des documents d'une telle qualité s'évanouissent ainsi !

----------

## zours

A propos de la map Dvorak, ce site est assez intéressant:

http://www.visi.com/~pmk/evolved.html

Il explique comment trouver une map "optimale" à partir d'un texte représentatif de ce que tu tappes.

Par exemple, pour les gens qui codent beaucoup en C, on peut rendre les caractères {}[]()#&* plus accessibles.

Je n'ai jamais vraiment eu le temps de me créer une map perso, mais si tu obtiens un résultat intéressant avec ce programme (je trouve la map dvorak-fr pas très cohérente), ce serait sympa de le poster  :Smile: 

Sinon, pour les docs de Christian Casteyde, j'ai réussi à récupérer son cours de C++ (une vieille version de juin 2003, je sais pas s'il en existe une plus récente), et le yagil 2.6 :

http://heillesg.free.fr/

----------

## omné

Suite...

Xkb, c'est très compliqué pour moi qui ne suis pas du tout informatitien (en un peu nul en anglais).

Je ne sais pas si j'ai tout compris, mais j'ai modifié le fichier /etc/X11/xkb/fr

pour faire un fr_dvorak, que voici :

```

// $Xorg: fr,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:42 cpqbld Exp $

// $XFree86: xc/programs/xkbcomp/symbols/fr,v 3.6 2001/01/17 23:45:58 dawes Exp $

partial default alphanumeric_keys 

xkb_symbols "basic" {

    // Describes the differences between a very simple US/ASCII

    // keyboard and a very simple French keybaord

    name[Group1]= "French";

    key <TLDE> {   [      underscore,     asterisk   ]   };

    key <AE01> {   [             equal,               1   ],

         [     onesuperior,      exclamdown   ]   };

    key <AE02> {   [           slash,               2   ],

         [       plusminus,       oneeighth   ]   };

    key <AE03> {    [           minus,               3   ], 

         [      numbersign,        sterling   ]   };

    key <AE04> {   [          egrave,               4   ],

         [       braceleft,          dollar   ]   };

    key <AE05> {   [       backslash,               5   ],

         [     bracketleft,    threeeighths   ]   };

    key <AE06> {   [ dead_circumflex,               6   ],

         [             bar,     fiveeighths   ]   };

    key <AE07> {    [       parenleft,               7   ],

         [           grave,    seveneighths   ]   };

    key <AE08> {   [      dead_grave,               8   ],

         [       backslash,       trademark   ]   };

    key <AE09> {   [      parenright,               9   ],

         [     asciicircum,       plusminus   ]   };

    key <AE10> {   [        quotedbl,               0   ],

         [              at,          degree   ]   };

    key <AE11> {   [     bracketleft,            plus   ],

         [       braceleft,    questiondown   ]   };

    key <AE12> {   [     bracketleft,         percent   ],

         [      braceright,     dead_ogonek   ]   };

    

    key <AD01> {   [           colon,        question   ],

         [              ae,              AE   ]   };

    key <AD02> {   [      apostrophe,            less   ],

         [   guillemotleft,            less   ]   };

    key <AD03> {        [          eacute,         greater      ],

                        [        EuroSign,            cent      ]   };

    key <AD04> {   [        g,            G   ]   };

    key <AD05> {   [   semicolon,   exclam      ]   };

    key <AD06> {   [        h,      H   ]   };

    key <AD07> {   [       v,      V   ]   };

    key <AD08> {   [        c,      C   ]   };

    key <AD09> {        [               m,              M       ]   };

    key <AD10> {   [      k,      K   ]   };

    key <AD11> {   [       z,            Z   ]   };

    key <AD12> {   [  dead_diaeresis,       ampersand   ],

         [        currency,     dead_macron   ]   };

    key <RTRN> {   [       Return         ]   };

    

    

    key <CAPS> {   [   Caps_Lock         ]   };

    key <AC01> {   [        o,      O   ]   };

    key <AC02> {   [        a,      A   ]   };

    key <AC03> {   [        u,      U   ]   };

    key <AC04> {   [        e,      E   ]   };

    key <AC05> {   [        b,      B   ]   };

    key <AC06> {   [        f,      F   ]   };

    key <AC07> {   [        s,      S   ]   };

    key <AC08> {   [        t,      T   ]   };

    key <AC09> {   [        n,      N   ]   };

    key <AC10> {   [       d,      D   ]   };

    key <AC11> {   [       w,      W   ]       };

    key <BKSL> {   [      underscore,    asterisk   ]   };

    key <LFSH> {   [     Shift_L         ]   };

    key <AB01> {   [      period,         bar   ]   };

    key <AB02> {   [        q,      Q   ]   };

    key <AB03> {   [       comma,          at   ]   };

    key <AB04> {   [        i,      I   ]   };

    key <AB05> {   [       y,      Y   ]   };

    key <AB06> {   [        x,      X   ]   };

    key <AB07> {   [        r,      R   ]   };

    key <AB08> {   [           l,      L   ]   };

    key <AB09> {   [          p,      P   ]   };

    key <AB10> {   [           j,      J   ]   };

    key <LCTL> {   [     Control_L      ]   };

    key <SPCE> {   [     space         ]   };

// End alphanumeric section

    // begin modifier mappings

    modifier_map Shift  { Shift_L };

    modifier_map Lock   { Caps_Lock };

    modifier_map Control{ Control_L };

    modifier_map Mod3   { Mode_switch };

};

partial alphanumeric_keys 

xkb_symbols "Sundeadkeys" {

    // Modifies the basic French layout to use the Sun dead keys

    include "fr(basic)"

    key <AD11> {   [    SunFA_Circum, SunFA_Diaeresis   ]   };

    key <AB07> {   [           comma,        question   ],

         [     SunFA_Acute,dead_doubleacute   ]   };

};

partial alphanumeric_keys 

xkb_symbols "sundeadkeys" {

    include "fr(Sundeadkeys)"

};

```

Je ne l'ai pas testé, il faut dire que je ne sais pas trop comment faire, pour le tester... Il me faudrait un samourai de l'XFree pour m'expliquer ça.

Ensuite, faire des claviers différents en fonction des gens et des utilistions, c'est logique, mais pas très pratique à la longue quand on change de machine. Essayons d'en faire UN bien, non ?

Je ne sais toujour pas comment activer la touche " ` " pour qu'elle fasse du compose.

Némo.

----------

## zours

Pour la touche "`", tu pourrais peut-être la déclarer avec dead_grave (de mémoire, faudrait vérifier)

Tu l'as mise sur quel code de touche ?

En tout cas, il me semble qu'il faut rajouter le préfixe dead_ dans la définition de la touche.

Ensuite, pour tester ta map, il suffit de la copier dans un fichier fr_dvorak par exemple, dans le dossier /etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc.

Ensuite tu prends un terminal et sans passer root, tu tapes :

alias 0='setxkbmap -layout fr'

alias 1='setxkbmap -layout fr_dvorak'

Comme ça, t'as plus qu'à tapper 0 ou 1 dans ta console pour passer d'une map à l'autre.

----------

## zours

je viens de tester ton fichier, et la touche ` fonctionne très bien en composition avec les voyelles :

[mode dvorak_fr on]

òàùè

[mode dvorak_fr off]

----------

## zours

j'ai changé 2 ou 3 petites erreurs dans ta map :

crochet droit

point et point-virgule

# et ~

à et ç

A part ça, je trouve qu'elle fonctionne très bien (à part qu'il manque les accolades)

La disposition des touches est donc la suivante :

(à afficher avec une police de taille fixe, genre courrier)

Dvorak-fr

```

  *   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9   0   +   %

  _   =   /   -   è   \   ^   (   `   )   "   [   ]

      ?   <   >       !                           &

Tab   :   '   é   g   .   h   v   c   m   k   z   ¨   Retour

                                                     #

Ver      o   a   u   e   b   f   s   t   n   d   w   ~

       ç   |       @

Maj    à   ;   q   ,   i   y   x   r   l   p   j     Maj

```

Et le fichier de conf qui va bien :

```

// $Xorg: fr,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:42 cpqbld Exp $

// $XFree86: xc/programs/xkbcomp/symbols/fr,v 3.6 2001/01/17 23:45:58 dawes Exp $

partial default alphanumeric_keys

xkb_symbols "basic" {

    // Describes the differences between a very simple US/ASCII

    // keyboard and a very simple French keybaord

    name[Group1]= "French";

    key <TLDE> {   [      underscore,     asterisk   ]   };

    key <AE01> {   [             equal,               1   ],

         [     onesuperior,      exclamdown   ]   };

    key <AE02> {   [           slash,               2   ],

         [       plusminus,       oneeighth   ]   };

    key <AE03> {    [           minus,               3   ],

         [      numbersign,        sterling   ]   };

    key <AE04> {   [          egrave,               4   ],

         [       braceleft,          dollar   ]   };

    key <AE05> {   [       backslash,               5   ],

         [     bracketleft,    threeeighths   ]   };

    key <AE06> {   [ dead_circumflex,               6   ],

         [             bar,     fiveeighths   ]   };

    key <AE07> {    [       parenleft,               7   ],

         [           grave,    seveneighths   ]   };

    key <AE08> {   [      dead_grave,               8   ],

         [       backslash,       trademark   ]   };

    key <AE09> {   [      parenright,               9   ],

         [     asciicircum,       plusminus   ]   };

    key <AE10> {   [        quotedbl,               0   ],

         [              at,          degree   ]   };

    key <AE11> {   [     bracketleft,            plus   ],

         [       braceleft,    questiondown   ]   };

    key <AE12> {   [     bracketright,         percent   ],

         [      braceright,     dead_ogonek   ]   };

   

    key <AD01> {   [           colon,        question   ],

         [              ae,              AE   ]   };

    key <AD02> {   [      apostrophe,            less   ],

         [   guillemotleft,            less   ]   };

    key <AD03> {        [          eacute,         greater      ],

                        [        EuroSign,            cent      ]   };

    key <AD04> {   [        g,            G   ]   };

    key <AD05> {   [   period,   exclam      ]   };

    key <AD06> {   [        h,      H   ]   };

    key <AD07> {   [       v,      V   ]   };

    key <AD08> {   [        c,      C   ]   };

    key <AD09> {        [               m,              M       ]   };

    key <AD10> {   [      k,      K   ]   };

    key <AD11> {   [       z,            Z   ]   };

    key <AD12> {   [  dead_diaeresis,       ampersand   ],

         [        currency,     dead_macron   ]   };

    key <RTRN> {   [       Return         ]   };

   

   

    key <CAPS> {   [   Caps_Lock         ]   };

    key <AC01> {   [        o,      O   ]   };

    key <AC02> {   [        a,      A   ]   };

    key <AC03> {   [        u,      U   ]   };

    key <AC04> {   [        e,      E   ]   };

    key <AC05> {   [        b,      B   ]   };

    key <AC06> {   [        f,      F   ]   };

    key <AC07> {   [        s,      S   ]   };

    key <AC08> {   [        t,      T   ]   };

    key <AC09> {   [        n,      N   ]   };

    key <AC10> {   [       d,      D   ]   };

    key <AC11> {   [       w,      W   ]       };

#    key <BKSL> {   [      underscore,    asterisk   ]   };

    key <BKSL> {   [      asciitilde,    numbersign   ]   };

    key <LSGT> {   [     agrave,    ccedilla   ]   };

    key <LFSH> {   [     Shift_L         ]   };

    key <AB01> {   [      semicolon,         bar   ]   };

    key <AB02> {   [        q,      Q   ]   };

    key <AB03> {   [       comma,          at   ]   };

    key <AB04> {   [        i,      I   ]   };

    key <AB05> {   [       y,      Y   ]   };

    key <AB06> {   [        x,      X   ]   };

    key <AB07> {   [        r,      R   ]   };

    key <AB08> {   [           l,      L   ]   };

    key <AB09> {   [          p,      P   ]   };

    key <AB10> {   [           j,      J   ]   };

    key <LCTL> {   [     Control_L      ]   };

    key <SPCE> {   [     space         ]   };

// End alphanumeric section

    // begin modifier mappings

    modifier_map Shift  { Shift_L };

    modifier_map Lock   { Caps_Lock };

    modifier_map Control{ Control_L };

    modifier_map Mod3   { Mode_switch };

};

partial alphanumeric_keys

xkb_symbols "Sundeadkeys" {

    // Modifies the basic French layout to use the Sun dead keys

    include "fr(basic)"

    key <AD11> {   [    SunFA_Circum, SunFA_Diaeresis   ]   };

    key <AB07> {   [           comma,        question   ],

         [     SunFA_Acute,dead_doubleacute   ]   };

};

partial alphanumeric_keys

xkb_symbols "sundeadkeys" {

    include "fr(Sundeadkeys)"

}; 

```

Voila, je crois que c'est tout  :Smile: 

Si quelqu'un trouve une place sympa pour les accolades, je prends !

----------

## ghoti

 *zours wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour les docs de Christian Casteyde, j'ai réussi à récupérer son cours de C++ (une vieille version de juin 2003, je sais pas s'il en existe une plus récente), et le yagil 2.6 :
> 
> http://heillesg.free.fr/

 

Super ! Un tout grand merci !  :Very Happy: 

Pour ma part, j'ai réussi à récupérer les documents concernant gcc et sgml : http://users.skynet.be/ghoti/

----------

## omné

dég,c kmvg néa ,mggé,.cmxaLLL

Merde, il va falloir se faire au nouveau clavier...

Merci pour les corrections.

En fait, le fonctionnument de la touche "`" est plus complexe :

regarde là : http://www.algo.be/ergo/dvorak-fr.html#kinesis

Un appui sur "`" puis une autre touche donne un autre caractère.

Celà permet d'ajouter d'autre caractères comme les flactions, les majuscules accentuées, les "ae" et "oe" de tt taille, les symboles euro ou dollard. 

On pourrait utiliser [AltGr] mais, là, elle ne fonctionne pas, et je ne connais pas les noms de tt ces commandes. 

De plus, dans ce fichier, la touche compose ne fonctionne pas  :Sad: 

Il faudrait une liste de tt les commande pour chaque caractère.

----------

## omné

Bon, avant que je ne m'écroule sur mon clavier...

Voilà une version corigée.

La touche compose ne fonctionne tj pas, mais [AltGr], si. j'ai donc ajouté ce qui manquait. Attention, il faut aussi utiliser la combinaison [AltGr]+[Shift].

Il y a æÆ ¢È«»...

```

// $Xorg: fr,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:42 cpqbld Exp $

// $XFree86: xc/programs/xkbcomp/symbols/fr,v 3.6 2001/01/17 23:45:58 dawes Exp $

partial default alphanumeric_keys

xkb_symbols "basic" {

    // Describes the differences between a very simple US/ASCII

    // keyboard and a very simple French keybaord

    include "pc/latin"

    name[Group1]= "French";

    

    key <TLDE> {[   underscore,   asterisk   ]   };

    key <AE01> {[        equal,   1,   onesuperior,   exclamdown   ]   };

    key <AE02> {[            slash,   2,      plusminus,    oneeighth   ]   };

    key <AE03> {[           minus,   3,     numbersign,     sterling   ]   };

    key <AE04> {[          egrave,   4,      Egrave,       dollar   ]   };

    key <AE05> {[       backslash,   5,    bracketleft, threeeighths   ]   };

    key <AE06> {[ dead_circumflex,   6,            bar,  fiveeighths   ]   };

    key <AE07> {[       parenleft,   7,          grave, seveneighths   ]   };

    key <AE08> {[      dead_grave,   8,      backslash,    trademark   ]   };

    key <AE09> {[      parenright,   9,    asciicircum,    plusminus   ]   };

    key <AE10> {[        quotedbl,   0,      at,       degree   ]   };

    key <AE11> {[     bracketleft,   plus,      braceleft, questiondown   ]   };

    key <AE12> {[    bracketright,      percent,     braceright,  dead_ogonek   ]   };

   

    key <AD01> {[           colon,     question   ]   };

    key <AD02> {[      apostrophe,         less,         dollar,         less   ]   };

    key <AD03> {[          eacute,      greater,       Eacute       ]   };

    key <AD04> {[           g,            G   ]   };

    key <AD05> {[      period,        exclam   ]   };

    key <AD06> {[            h,          H   ]   };

    key <AD07> {[          v,          V   ]   };

    key <AD08> {[      c,         C,   ccedilla,   Ccedilla   ]   };

    key <AD09> {[               m,            M,            mu     ]   };

    key <AD10> {[            k,            K   ]   };

    key <AD11> {[           z,            Z   ]   };

    key <AD12> {[  dead_diaeresis,    ampersand,      currency,  dead_macron   ]   };

    

    key <RTRN> {[          Return              ]   };

   

   

    key <CAPS> {[      Caps_Lock         ]   };

    key <AC01> {[            o,         O,   oe,   OE   ]   };

    key <AC02> {[             a,           A,   ae,   AE   ]   };

    key <AC03> {[           u,         U,   uacute,    Uacute   ]   };

    key <AC04> {[          e,            E,   EuroSign,   cent   ]   };

    key <AC05> {[           b,            B   ]   };

    key <AC06> {[               f,            F   ]   };

    key <AC07> {[               s,            S,   guillemotleft   ]   };

    key <AC08> {[            t,            T   ]   };

    key <AC09> {[               n,            N,   guillemotright   ]   };

    key <AC10> {[          d,            D   ]   };

    key <AC11> {[           w,            W   ]       };

#    key <BKSL> {   [      underscore,    asterisk   ]   };

    key <BKSL> {[      asciitilde,    numbersign   ]   };

    key <LSGT> {[          agrave,      ccedilla   ]   };

    key <LFSH> {[     Shift_L         ]   };

    key <AB01> {[       semicolon,          bar   ]   };

    key <AB02> {[           q,           Q   ]   };

    key <AB03> {[             comma,           at   ]   };

    key <AB04> {[           i,              I   ]   };

    key <AB05> {[          y,            Y   ]   };

    key <AB06> {[           x,            X   ]   };

    key <AB07> {[           r,            R   ]   };

    key <AB08> {[              l,            L   ]   };

    key <AB09> {[             p,            P   ]   };

    key <AB10> {[              j,            J   ]   };

    key <LCTL> {[     Control_L      ]   };

    key <SPCE> {[     space         ]   };

    

include "level3(ralt_switch_multikey)"

// End alphanumeric section

};

partial alphanumeric_keys

xkb_symbols "Sundeadkeys" {

    // Modifies the basic French layout to use the Sun dead keys

    include "fr(basic)"

    key <AD11> {   [    SunFA_Circum, SunFA_Diaeresis   ]   };

    key <AB07> {   [           comma,        question   ],

         [     SunFA_Acute,dead_doubleacute   ]   };

};

partial alphanumeric_keys

xkb_symbols "sundeadkeys" {

    include "fr(Sundeadkeys)"

};

```

Reste a aller acheter le clavier ergonomique...

Némo.

----------

## Corto

[OFF DA WALL]

Tu peux télécharger le doc ici : Yagil 2.6  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Génial : ça fait un lien de plus !  :Smile: 

Si ça t'intéresse, jette donc un oeil plus haut : on a pu récupérer quelques autres docs  :Wink: 

----------

## Beber

hummm, un clavier dvorak sa se vends dans le commerde ? (url ..)

----------

## gim

T'en a un sous les doigts... il suffit de pas regarder les touches  :Wink: 

----------

## omné

Oui, sans regarder...

pour rendre la chose plus ludique, j'ai trouvé tuxtyping2, c'est là :

http://tuxtype.sourceforge.net/

La version en deieloppedent fonctionne bien.

----------

## ghoti

 *omné wrote:*   

> La version en deieloppedent fonctionne bien.

 

En effet !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Ok, je -> []

----------

## Beber

 *gim wrote:*   

> T'en a un sous les doigts... il suffit de pas regarder les touches 

 

ah non non

moi mon clavier y fait 'azertyuiop'

et le dvorak est comme ca : 

*   1   2   3   4   5   |   6   7   8   9   0   +

    _   =   /   -   è   \   |   ^   (   `   )   "   ¨

                            |

        ?   <   >       !   |

   Tab  :      é   g   .   |   h   v   c   m   k   z

                            |

                            |

   Ver  o   a   u   e   b   |   f   s   t   n   d   w

                            |

                @           |                       ]

   Ins Maj  q   ,   i   y   |   x   r   l   p  Maj  %    

                            |

        |           #       |                   [   

        ~   Bs Ht   ;       |       j   <- ->   &

ou alors c'est que j'ai beaucoup de merde dans les yeux :/

----------

## omné

C'est vraiment difficile de changer de clavier (et chiant, surtout)  :Laughing: .

Mais je me rend compte que, bien que je tapait vite, je n'utilisait pas du tout l'AZERTY à l'aveugle...

Ça va venir...

Némo, qui ne sais plus bien, du coup, ou sont ses doigts !

----------

## ghoti

 *Beber wrote:*   

>  *gim wrote:*   T'en a un sous les doigts... il suffit de pas regarder les touches  
> 
> ah non non
> 
> moi mon clavier y fait 'azertyuiop'
> ...

 

Passe dans une console (pas un xterm, hein : une VRAIE console) et tape loadkeys dvorak

Maintenant, essaye de taper "azerty"

Enjoy !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Beber

a ok, d'accord,

mais vous utilisez ca avec un clavier physique azerty ?

(rhaaa les taré de la teutééé  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Sleeper

 *Beber wrote:*   

> a ok, d'accord,
> 
> mais vous utilisez ca avec un clavier physique azerty ?
> 
> (rhaaa les taré de la teutééé  )

 

Oui. L'avantage: d'autres personnes peuvent utiliser ton PC ...

----------

## omné

J'ai fini par ajouter au stylo pour CD les touches du dvorak, mais ça a pour résultat de me faire regarder mes doigts... Heureusement le temps les fait disparraitre !

----------

## zours

Pour la période d'apprentissage, j'ai collé des lettres transfert sur mon AZERTY, et j'ai imprimé et scotché une map du Dvorak en bas de mon écran.

Ça m'aide pas mal d'avoir les deux sous la main.

En fait, je crois que je vais garder cette map un petit moment avant d'essayer de l'optimiser, elle commence vraiment à me plaire.

Sinon, même remarque que Némo : en fait, j'utilisais pas du tout l'AZERTY à l'aveugle (avant), du coup, le passage au Dvorak en vaut vraiment la peine !!

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour/Bonsoir à tous et à toutes (ne soyons pas sexiste).

Est-il possible de tester cette map dans un xterm (ou sous X de manière générale) ??

J'ai regardé les man et il est question de "setxkbmap" : "this can be also done at runtime using utility setxkbmap".

Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas où mettre le fichier créée, sous quel nom et s'il faut l'inclure dans une liste (un ".lst").

L'intérêt pour moi c'est de pouvoir revenir dans un X "azerty" depuis un terminal si je n'arrive pas à trouver les bonnes touches pour pouvoir revenir à l'ancien clavier.

Merci.   :Wink: 

----------

## gim

perso, j'utilise çà:

```
gim@ghost ~/bin % cat aoeu

#!/bin/sh

setxkbmap fr

gim@ghost ~/bin % cat qsdf

#!/bin/sh

setxkbmap dvorak
```

Ça permet de switcher rapidement avec les 4 home-keys de la main gauche...

(on peut faire pareil avec celles de droites pour la console).

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> L'intérêt pour moi c'est de pouvoir revenir dans un X "azerty" depuis un terminal si je n'arrive pas à trouver les bonnes touches pour pouvoir revenir à l'ancien clavier.

 

Dans un xterm, c'est la config X qui est active, donc elle ne changera pas si tu fais un loadkeys dans une console (ALT-CTRL-Fx), ni même dans le xterm. Seules les "vraies" consoles seront affectées ...

Tu pourras donc toujours revenir à ton xterm "blindé"  :Wink: 

----------

## zours

Pour répondre à ta question, il faut mettre le fichier dans le dossier /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/

Pour le nom, dvorak-fr devrait faire l'affaire  :Smile: 

Et pas besoin de .lst (en fait je sais pas ce que c'est  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## yoyo

 *gim wrote:*   

> perso, j'utilise çà:
> 
> ```
> gim@ghost ~/bin % cat aoeu
> 
> ...

 

Bien vu !!!   :Wink:   (j'ai essayé en passant toutes les options possibles à "setxkbmap" mais je n'aurai pas pensé à la solution la plus simple   :Embarassed:  )

 *zours wrote:*   

> Pour répondre à ta question, il faut mettre le fichier dans le dossier /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/

 

Et avec ça j'ai toutes les infos nécessaire pour faire mes test ...

Merci à tous    :Very Happy: 

Plus qu'à me faire le clavier "kivabien".

----------

## SirRobin2318

coucou ! 

je vais vous raconter ma vie : 

j'etais en vacances pendant 2 semaines dans un pays anglo-saxon, avec un PC sous XP. me suis dit "et si j'apprenais le dvorak ?"

sans savoir qu'il y avait un dvorak-fr.... 

resultat j'ai appris (facon de parler...) le dvorak anglais, comme un c*n.

je tape pas vite, je me trompe souvent mais je connais l'emplacement des touches.

j'ai 3 choix : 

-continuer dans ma connerie et me faire une map a moi : disposition anglaise et je rajoute les accents quelque part...

-recommencer a zero et apprendre le dvorak-fr

-retourner a l'azerty....   :Confused: 

alors vous me conseillez quoi ?

----------

## zours

Je te conseille vraiment de repartir à zéro et d'apprendre la map dvorak-fr. En fait, la première map est la plus difficile à apprendre, pour les suivantes ça va beaucoup plus vite et c'est beaucoup plus facile.

Essaye aussi d'imprimer  un petit tableau récapitulatif du mapping et de le scotcher sur le bord de l'écran, je trouve que c'est le meilleur moyen pour apprendre.

Bon courage !

----------

## foulmetal

J'arrive peut être un peu tardivement pour poster sur ce forum... Mais bon voilà, ça fait 3-4 jours que je m'essaye au dvorak (fr) et voici comment j'ai configuré mon X ( /etc/X11/xorg.conf Xorg 6.8.0 ) :

dans la section InputDevice du clavier, j'ai rajouté

```
Option      "XkbLayout" "dvorak,fr"

Option      "XkbVariant" "fr,"

Option      "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
```

Ça permet de lancer X avec la map dvorak fr par défaut, et il suffit de faire la combinaison Alt-Shift pour se remettre en :àég. (oops le lapsus je voulais bien sûr dire azerty  :Wink:  ) et encore une fois Alt-Shift pour revenir au dvorak, etc.

Très pratique cette fonctionnalité de X de switchage rapide entre map de claviers  :Smile: .

Autrement la version ligne de commande pour switcher en dvorak :

```
setxkbmap -layout dvorak -variant fr 
```

N-B : la map qui est utilisée est celle de Josselin Mouette

http://jmouette.nerim.net/pub/fr-dvorak

PS : un autre site francophone sur le dvorak http://gpl.insa-lyon.fr/Dvorak-Fr/

PS2 : j'ai écrit ce post tout en dvorak, pfiou  :Wink: 

----------

## erwan

Pour a part je suis en clavier dvorak (anglais) avec ce clavier:

http://www.typematrix.com/dvorak/

Pour mon clavier du labo, j'ai achete un vieux qwerty americain a 100 yen et j'y ai mis des etiquettes, trouvees et imprimees sur le net (vive le scotch double face).

----------

## omné

En fait j'ai arrêté de traivailler à en faire un depuis que je suis sous xorg et qu'il y en un tout fait (je crois que c'est celui de Josselin Mouette) il est très bien hormis le « ' » qui est mal placé et le « z » un peu loin quand on écrit en englais.

Deux questions :

Connaissez vous un moyen d'imprimer la map sur une feuille pour essayer de faire des émules.?

Comment utiliser cette map dans les treminaux  ?

PS : moi aussi tout en dvorak, je ne vais pas aussi vite qu'en azerty (quoi que) mais je ne regarde plus du tout mes doigts.[/list]

----------

## CryoGen

Salut , je m'incruste un peu dans ce topic  :Very Happy: 

Pour les developpeur c'est mieux de rester en AZERTY , de passer en DVORAK anglais ou en DVORAK-fr ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Salut , je m'incruste un peu dans ce topic 
> 
> Pour les developpeur c'est mieux de rester en AZERTY , de passer en DVORAK anglais ou en DVORAK-fr ?

 

pour developper, l'AZERTY est deja a exclure selon moi ( vu la position des ()[]{}, ....) qui est relativement chiante !

----------

## CryoGen

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour developper, l'AZERTY est deja a exclure selon moi ( vu la position des ()[]{}, ....) qui est relativement chiante !

 

Ca c'est vrai que c'est touches sont chiantes à choper ^^ 

Où ouis-je acheter un clavier dvorak sympa ?? c'est pas encore tres rependu à ce que je voi :/ c'est bien malheureux ca

----------

## omné

Dvorak fr il n'y a pas en clavier. Moi j'ai un logitech touché portable 18 à Mongalet.

Donc il faut tout faire à l'aveugle ça aprend a écrire sans regarder, ce qui est le but du dvorak, être ergonomique.

----------

## foulmetal

Salut les dvorakiens !

Voilà, je me suis amusé à dessiner la map dvorak fr selon Josselin Mouette, c'est par là -> http://foulmetal.free.fr/wiki/clavier-dvorak-fr.png

(powered by inkscape)

----------

## foulmetal

 *omné wrote:*   

> Comment utiliser cette map dans les treminaux  ?

 

En cherchant sur le net, j'ai pas trouvé de quoi passer la console en dvorak-fr, sous la gentoo il y a bien des maps dvorak mais ils sont tous en version US...

J'ai donc décidé de le faire moi-même, la syntaxe est proche de celle pour xmodmap, donc ça n'a pas été trop difficile à traduire.

-> voici la map en question : http://foulmetal.free.fr/wiki/dvorak-fr.map.gz

- Pour tester la map, faire : 

```
$ loadkeys dvorak-fr.map.gz
```

- Pour que la map soit mise en place à chaque reboot, éditer le fichier /etc/rc.conf, repérer la variable KEYMAP et modifier la valeur courante par le chemin complet vers le fichier map dvorak-fr.N'hésitez pas à modifier le fichier au besoin et de m'en faire part.

Documentation sur le format d'un fichier map : man keymaps

----------

## penguin_totof

euh, je me permet de poser une tite question (conne?):

quel est l avantage d' un tel clavier,a part se faire chier a apprendre a taper?

et quand vous repassez sur un azerty,(au boulot par ex)fo arriver a jongler avec les 2 claviers...

perso je voit pas l interret

et puis, (j ai vu ca dans la signature d un gars sur ce forum)

un clavier azerty en vaut deux!!!

lool

----------

## Sleeper

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> euh, je me permet de poser une tite question (conne?):
> 
> quel est l avantage d' un tel clavier,a part se faire chier a apprendre a taper?
> 
> et quand vous repassez sur un azerty,(au boulot par ex)fo arriver a jongler avec les 2 claviers...
> ...

 

J'ai pas encore fait le switch entre les 2 (pas le temps de re-apprendre ... pour le moment  :Wink: , mais les principaux avantages sont un debit plus important ainsi que moins de fatigue dans les doigts (ce qui peut devenir problematique apres plusieurs annees passees a taper du code au km ...)

Ce qui me genait y'a pas longteps c'etait le fait que les bindings devaient changer sus emasc .. mais j'ai trouve un petit mode sympa sous emacs qui permet de ne basculer que les buffers choisis en dvorak, et de ne pas traiter les sequences de controle (en gros meme si le x et le s ne sont plus a la meme place, sauver un buffer se fait toujours en tapant les memes touchs dans emacs ) ... ca va accelerer ma conversion ... vers un dvorak "qwerty" ...

Pour ce qui est de jongler avec les claviers je pense que l'on est deja pas mal a jongler entre du qwerty et de l'azerty, parce que taper du code avec de l'azerty ... faute etre mazo  :Wink: 

----------

## foulmetal

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> euh, je me permet de poser une tite question (conne?):
> 
> quel est l avantage d' un tel clavier,a part se faire chier a apprendre a taper?
> 
> et quand vous repassez sur un azerty,(au boulot par ex)fo arriver a jongler avec les 2 claviers...
> ...

 

Moi je vais te répondre, mais pourquoi se faire chier avec une disposition vieillissante et obsolète qu'est le qwerty/azerty  :Smile:  ?

D'ailleurs le dvorak, ça fait un moment qu'il existe (depuis 1930 !), cette disposition est le résultat d'une étude sérieuse et scientifique qui est basée sur la statistique des occurrences de lettres et de suite de lettres dans un corpus de texte modulo l'agilité de chaque doigt...

En ce qui concerne les clavier (az|qw)erty, ils ont étudiés eux aussi mais dans un autre but : éviter les problèmes mécaniques sur les machines à écrire, en effet si deux touches contiguës venaient à être tapées quasi en même temps, le mécanisme de la machine était susceptible de se blo

La conséquence de l'adoption du dvorak est d'abord une frappe plus aisée et une célérité accrue au bout d'un certains temps de pratique.

Pour ma part, j'écrit en dvorak sur un clavier azerty, j'ai donc appris à taper à l'aveugle (le pied  :Cool: ) et avec tous les doigts de chaque main, en plus d'avoir appris le dvorak  :Smile: .

 :Arrow:  Tout est (très bien) expliqué là sinon : http://www.algo.be/ergo/dvorak-fr.html

----------

## gim

 *foulmetal wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, j'écrit en dvorak sur un clavier azerty, j'ai donc appris à taper à l'aveugle (le pied ) et avec tous les doigts de chaque main, en plus d'avoir appris le dvorak .

 

+1 (C'est vachement cool quand ya pas de lumière de connaitre la position à l'aveugle de chaque touche et symbole zarbi)

Sinon, tu voudrais bien donner l'accès au .svg tout joli dont tu t'es servi pour dessiner la map que tu nous a présenté quelques posts plus haut ? J'aimerai bien m'en resservir pour dessiner ma map perso (principalement dvorak en + accents).

Tiens, je pense aussi à un truc pour ceux qui voudraient se mettre au dvorak, ou qui veulent tester l'efficacité de leur keymap (sur de l'anglais):

```
emerge dvorak7min
```

----------

## babykart

même s'il est résolu, pour info voici un petit lien supplémentaire...   :Wink: 

----------

## foulmetal

 *gim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, tu voudrais bien donner l'accès au .svg tout joli dont tu t'es servi pour dessiner la map que tu nous a présenté quelques posts plus haut ? J'aimerai bien m'en resservir pour dessiner ma map perso (principalement dvorak en + accents).

 

Ouaip, suffit de remplacer l'extension png par svg  :Smile: .

----------

## gim

 *foulmetal wrote:*   

> Ouaip, suffit de remplacer l'extension png par svg .

 

Cimer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *gim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tiens, je pense aussi à un truc pour ceux qui voudraient se mettre au dvorak, ou qui veulent tester l'efficacité de leur keymap (sur de l'anglais):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Et pour apprendre y'a aussi GNU typist qui est pas mal ...

----------

## laharl

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Salut , je m'incruste un peu dans ce topic 
> 
> Pour les developpeur c'est mieux de rester en AZERTY , de passer en DVORAK anglais ou en DVORAK-fr ? 
> 
> pour developper, l'AZERTY est deja a exclure selon moi ( vu la position des ()[]{}, ....) qui est relativement chiante !

 Tiens, j'vais m'incruster aussi.

Tu utilises vraiment dvorak-fr sur ta machine tous les jours ? c'est pas méchant, c'est juste pour savoir. Je connaissais pas ce mapping, mais ça me laisse un peu septique. Je vois que les lettres sont disposées pour optimiser la frappe de texte en français ; là je dis d'accord pourquoi pas. Par contre, pour faire du code, tapper des commandes, là ça s'approche plus de l'anglais voir de quelque chose d'indéfinissable. Dans ces cas est-ce vraiment aussi utile ? Comme exemple j'vais prendre 

cd ..

je pense que tous les utilisateurs de la ligne de commande peuvent tapper cette commande très vite et sans regarder le clavier. Pour mon cas perso, c'est pareil pour tous pleins de suites de caratères étranges pour les langages que j'utilise. 

Au final, tapper des {} [] et autres dans du code me pose pas de pb de rapidité par contre j'ai plus de mal pour trouver ces touches quand je tappe en fr.

Allez, j'vais peut-etre essayer aussi ce mapping, mais sérieusement qui l'utilise vraiment tous les jours, tout le temps depuis longtemps (donc pas simplement pour épater les copains  :Smile: ) ?

----------

## penguin_totof

une autre question, 

est il long d'apprendre a taper

ne tapant souvent qu'a 2 doigt, en regardant les touches, sur un clavier azerty (eh wai ca existe...)

je voudrai apprendre a taper, a vitesse raisonnable, et surtout dans le noir

j'hesite entre rester au azerty et passer au dvorak/dvorak-fr

combien de temps faut il pour taper convenablement, 

le texte pur en francais ne m interesse pas trop, c'est surtout pour des lignes de code, et msn...

j attend vos reponses,

----------

## gim

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> j'hesite entre rester au azerty et passer au dvorak/dvorak-fr

 

Si tu veux utiliser tous les doigts, passe à un dvorak; quitte à réapprendre à tapper, autant réapprendre correctement  :Wink: 

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> combien de temps faut il pour taper convenablement, 

 

- 2 semaines pour ne plus paraître totalement handicapé du clavier.

- 1 mois pour être à l'aise.

- 2 mois pour taper à la même vitesse qu'avant.

- 3 mois pour apprécier la différence.

C'est vrai c'est un investissement, mais c'est un bon investissement selon moi  :Smile: 

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> le texte pur en francais ne m interesse pas trop, c'est surtout pour des lignes de code, et msn...

 

(off: MSN? c'est un pas un truc de crosoft ça ?  :Razz: )

Tu parles en français dans la vraie vie, et en anglais (ou autre chose) sur les "instant messengers" ?? 

Sinon, c'est sur, à moins de coder en brainfuck, coder \approx écrire en anglais... 

Sinon, entre dvorak-fr et dvorak, il faut pas trop s'inquieter quand même, français et anglais se resemblent quand même pas mal...

(powered by dvorak)

----------

## gim

 *laharl wrote:*   

> Par contre, pour faire du code, tapper des commandes, là ça s'approche plus de l'anglais voir de quelque chose d'indéfinissable. Dans ces cas est-ce vraiment aussi utile ? Comme exemple j'vais prendre 
> 
> cd ..

 

cd .. passe très bien en dvorak, celui qui fait plus mal c'est ls qui fait pas mal travailler le petit-doigt ...

(c'est le seul à ma connaissance qui me chagrinait au début, maintenant ça va, je le vis bien  :Twisted Evil: )

Sinon, autre chose : les smileys  :Neutral:  (c'est pas plus compliqué qu'en azerty, mais qu'est ce que c'est pas évident quand même... c'est fou comme on est attachés à ces petites combinaisons de touches  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Dais

BUMPING !!

So .. finalement,y en a-t-il eu beaucoup qui ont essayé le dvorak/dvorak-fr ?

Et moi qui utilise un qwerty, et qui code, je risque pas d'avoir franchement du mal avec le dvorak ou dvorak-fr ? Et puis finalement, à part dire que l'AZERTY ça pue, personne n'a dit s'il valait mieux passer au dvorak ou au dvorak-fr .. donc ?

but:apprendre le dvorak(-fr) ET en aveugle TOUT EN ne me mêlant pas dans mon apprentissage de (g)vim .. (nan j'déconne, (g)vim attendra si je tente le dvorak lol)

EDIT:

 *foulmetal wrote:*   

> J'arrive peut être un peu tardivement pour poster sur ce forum... Mais bon voilà, ça fait 3-4 jours que je m'essaye au dvorak (fr) et voici comment j'ai configuré mon X ( /etc/X11/xorg.conf Xorg 6.8.0 ) :
> 
> dans la section InputDevice du clavier, j'ai rajouté
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Euh .. comment Xorg fait-il le lien que "dvorak" appelle dvorak-fr et non dvorak tout court ?

Et avec loadkeys dvorak-fr.map.gz, j'ai 

```
assuming iso-8859-1 currency

assuming iso-8859-1 onehalf

assuming iso-8859-1 onequarter
```

.. ?

PS: j'ai downloadé la keymap dvorak-fr de foulmetal.

----------

## omné

Moi j'y suis depuis que j'ai lancé ce fil... Tout va très bien, je ne regarde plus jamais mes doigts. Je ne peux pas te dire par rapporte à l'AZERTY je ne tapais pas du tout vite.

Le seul truc c'est que j'ai l'air bête quand je me retrouve sur un azerty...

Mais le dvoark est très pratique, les lettres accentuées sont tt très accessible, j'aime beaucoup.

Maintenant combien sont près à essayer une map pour laquelle il n'y a aucuns clavier vendu...

----------

## Dais

euh .. j'avais fait les modifs dans xorg.conf, et en passant au dvorak je n'ai aucune lettre .. juste des symboles..

voyez le même message écrit avec ce "dvorak" (ie en tapant comme si c'était encore en qwerty):

œ↓ħ ·· j×æ“æ→ß đæ→ŧ łœß µ§ð→đß ðænß x§þŋ·¢§nđ¯œŧ œn ¶æßßænŧ æ↓ ð“§þæĸ jœ n×æ→ æ↓¢↓nœ łœŧŧþœ .. j↓ßŧœ ðœß ß←µ”§łœß ..

EDIT: bon sous kde c'est plus facile de changer, mais je voudrais que ce soit pour n'importe quel WM et pas juste kde ..

----------

